# injectable anadrol?



## tommyboy11 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey guys jus curious to if this stuff even exists because a friend of mine says he is about to get injectable oxymethalone, you guys ever hear of it?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys jus curious to if this stuff even exists because a friend of mine says he is about to get injectable oxymethalone, you guys ever hear of it?


I've heard of it. I think Mr. Mudge might have even tried injectable drol. If not he may have experimented on making it. One of the two I believe.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have heard of it before. I have also seen liquid anadrol also, I should state the real deal liquid anadrol and not the sdi labs version of it.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Aug 11, 2006)

ok thanks for the feedback guys, i figured it was legit cause his source is good. Now im assuming this would be a ed inject as im sure it has a short half life, or would it be possible to have this compound with a enanthate ester so only 2 shots a week would work fine?


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2006)

Anadrol is very harsh and should be used only by very advanced men. And injectable anadrol is 100% crap.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Aug 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anadrol is very harsh and should be used only by very advanced men. And injectable anadrol is 100% crap.






Really is it total crap, i dunno i never used it before, done 2 cycles with the regular drol, with test of course though, and only sides i had was slightly high blood pressure 145/ 85 i believe and nice strength and size gains.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anadrol is very harsh and should be used only by very advanced men. And injectable anadrol is 100% crap.


I'm going to take a stab at this and say this is incorrect. Taken by way of injection it will be absorbed totally. Taken orally it will be broken down more as it passes through the liver making it not as potent. Now with that being said, it will still be just as harsh on the liver due to the ingredience. It's still a 17-alpha-alkylated whether in oral or liquid. 

The biggest problem is trying to get drol to suspend in liquid form.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a stab at this and say this is incorrect. Taken by way of injection it will be absorbed totally. Taken orally it will be broken down more as it passes through the liver making it not as potent. Now with that being said, it will still be just as harsh on the liver due to the ingredience. It's still a 17-alpha-alkylated whether in oral or liquid.
> 
> The biggest problem is trying to get drol to suspend in liquid form.


Try injectable D-bol and then tell me if it worked as well as the oral form....if so then you are the only person I know who likes the injectable form better.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Try injectable D-bol and then tell me if it worked as well as the oral form....if so then you are the only person I know who likes the injectable form better.


But the question wasn't on D-bol but was on Anadrol. Two different things my friend. 

I have never heard of injectable D-bol, so I can't comment on it but can on Drol.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> But the question wasn't on D-bol but was on Anadrol. Two different things my friend.
> 
> I have never heard of injectable D-bol, so I can't comment on it but can on Drol.


Yes but both are similar so I would bet the oral form is better, if it was not then why would all the pros use the oral form?

My son

my son


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes but both are similar so I would bet the oral form is better, if it was not then why would all the pros use the oral form?
> 
> My son
> 
> my son


Easy answer. Because it is so hard to suspend. I know one person that has got it to suspend at 50mgs and crash at everything above that. So if a person wanted to take 200 mgs which a lot do, that would be 4 cc's everyday. That's some serious shit. 

One other thing. I believe they may be painfull injections because of the solvents it takes to suspend it. Mudge might know better on the injection part if he has used such.

*Ok because of the above, I'll credit you on your first statement that Injectable Drol is crap.* But this doesn't mean that it might not be more potent in liquid form.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2006)

Injectable dbol was probably reforvit-B, and a once a day injection for dbol is not going to be the same as taking it in honor of its half life. I know some people like to drop all of their orals at once, but its rare.

I have done injectable drol but I made it myself. ED sticks get old fucking fast, and anadrol I would be doing twice a day honestly, so I'd probably just go oral personally - unless your friend is an injection freak. The only drol I have heard of as injectable commercially was thick and painful.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah definitly sounds more of a pain in the ass then anything else, ill stick with the pills myself also


----------



## letsgetbig (Jan 18, 2012)

i find it very hard to believe you made it your self, you would have to remove the 17th position methylation and add an ester which your not going to do outside a real lab. No one sells Oxymetholone (Anadrol) without a 17th position methylation.


----------



## tjsulli (Jan 18, 2012)

letsgetbig said:


> i find it very hard to believe you made it your self, you would have to remove the 17th position methylation and add an ester which your not going to do outside a real lab. No one sells Oxymetholone (Anadrol) without a 17th position methylation.


 last time checked inject-able winny is 17aa and what about test suspension pretty sure it has no ester lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 18, 2012)

you will not get good results from inj drol. it works 10 times better as an oral. i sware


----------

